# Pics of Suey



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's my 5 month old girl Suey.I'm not sure what color she is considered though since she has fawn,white and a greyish color on her.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

she looks beautiful! nice color


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawww shes so cute Marley's color is kinda like that but he's a little more red looking not to sure what color you'd call it though. here's my Marley


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

boy said:


> she looks beautiful! nice color


Thank you!


kg420 said:


> Aaaawww shes so cute Marley's color is kinda like that but he's a little more red looking not to sure what color you'd call it though. here's my Marley


He's cute.Yeah I'm not sure what you call their coloring.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Their like four different colors, lol. Marley had more dark around his mouth but it's turning gray now. How Old is your pup She's adorable.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Suey... I love it lmfao! She sure has interesting markings!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Their like four different colors, lol. Marley had more dark around his mouth but it's turning gray now. How Old is your pup She's adorable.


She's 5 months old.Thanks!


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Suey... I love it lmfao! She sure has interesting markings!


LOL.I actually got the name from the crocodile hunter.Plus it helps that she was the biggest and the biggest pig out of her litter.
Any idea of what color she would be considered?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd call it Fawn with Black Ticking.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAT A CUTIE!!!!!!!
i love the coloring.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

what cutie is suey...suey cutie


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I'd call it Fawn with Black Ticking.


I thought ticking is when it looks almost kinda like spots?IDK,I suck at the whole color thing.


meganc66 said:


> WHAT A CUTIE!!!!!!!
> i love the coloring.


Thanks!When she was born all the way up until about 2 months ago she just looked like a fawn color.All the other coloring just started showing up.


Czar said:


> what cutie is suey...suey cutie


You so crazy!:rofl: Thanks czar!:woof:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure you get a lot of comments about Suey. She has very interesting colors. Very sweet looking.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> I'm sure you get a lot of comments about Suey. She has very interesting colors. Very sweet looking.


Thanks!Yeah I do get some comments and alot of people ask me what color she is,so that's why I was wondering.It kinda sucks to be asked and have nothing to say but shrug my shoulders and tell them your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my she is adorable, I love her black ahir in all that other color, looks cool going down her back like that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm thinking she's Sable


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh my she is adorable, I love her black ahir in all that other color, looks cool going down her back like that


Thanks girl!


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm thinking she's Sable


I was looking at the link to the color charts that Patch O Pits put up and I'm thinking the same thing.Looks like she could be sable.Thanks for the input!


----------

